# Who made it to Shifa's interview list?



## mistahsupah (Jul 6, 2010)

Hey everyone, Shifa has posted the interview list on its website today. And I didn't make it. Oh well Allah ki marzi, lol...... Anyways did any of you guys make it. I was quite dissapointed when I saw that they chose 30-31 out of every 150 students..... It should've been overall, eh..... Anyways don't worry if you didn't get in because if you didn't then that means your too good for Shifa ..... So cheer up guys..... And do share your Happiness with us all ......


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

^really sorry to hear you didnt get in #sad .... i made it for the interview list...


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

mistahsupah said:


> I was quite dissapointed when I saw that they chose 30-31 out of every 150 students..... It should've been overall...


They've made lists of 31 students to interview each day ... im sure merit was calculated overall.. you needn't be dissapointed about that atleast


----------



## shakeelyousaf (Aug 15, 2010)

i also made it to the interview list. but im really confused ive seen ppl who got 38% in the test who got interviews but my friend who got 49% didnt get an interview! any clues to why this happened?


----------



## Irtaza (Aug 18, 2010)

What was the merit at shifa?


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

shakeelyousaf said:


> i also made it to the interview list. but im really confused ive seen ppl who got 38% in the test who got interviews but my friend who got 49% didnt get an interview! any clues to why this happened?


^possibly his/her Fsc and matric scores werent good enough... they weigh in them too in calculating merit for the interview list ...


----------



## mistahsupah (Jul 6, 2010)

Ramo91 what was your percentage excluding the interview?


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

^ i had 58.47% on the test, AAB in A'levels and an O'level equivalence of 78.77% ... dont know exactly how to calculate merit....

i also have an IBCC equivalence of 875 of Fsc pre-medical but considering its just a weird hybrid of all 8 O'level grades and 3 A'level grades percentages simply all added up and displayed out of 1100, dont know if shifa will use it... dont know why IBCC does it...


----------



## shakeelyousaf (Aug 15, 2010)

ramo91 said:


> ^possibly his/her Fsc and matric scores werent good enough... they weigh in them too in calculating merit for the interview list ...


his fsc equivalent score was 77% which is quiet good atleast for the interview. i think shifa has done something very weird in selecting candidates


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

shakeelyousaf said:


> his fsc equivalent score was 77% which is quiet good atleast for the interview. i think shifa has done something very weird in selecting candidates


wow #shocked ... you dont expect to be rejected with 77% in Fsc ... that sucks, maybe the competition is really tough this year... wat did you have in Fsc and entrance test?


----------



## shakeelyousaf (Aug 15, 2010)

its not about competition becoz most of the candidates who got the interview have the test percentages in 40s and some have it in the 30s as well so its really confusing as to why he didnt get the interview


----------



## mistahsupah (Jul 6, 2010)

^ it is Pakistan in the end, what can you say......


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

^if its not competition its freakin weird what they're doing...hurting themselves, only losing out on good students... but keep in mind Fsc and matric grades combined have more weightage than the entrance test so basing judgement based on entrance test scores maybe misleading...ppl with 40% may even hav 85% in Fsc and 90% in matric who knows....

what did u guys get on your entrance test and A'level/Fsc? list everything also matric, that maybe might give us some idea of what type of ppl got interviews..


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

if any of u did not get in on the first interview list dont be sad cause there would be another one coming out


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

^really?!..another list is coming out? ... they've shortlisted like 300+ students for interviews in this list .... never knew so many people abandon their seat at shifa....


----------



## shakeelyousaf (Aug 15, 2010)

best thing in pakistan is not to assume but just wait and see what happens in the end


----------



## shakeelyousaf (Aug 15, 2010)

btw will we get any letter for the interview or anything?


----------



## irumaz (Feb 12, 2010)

hey does anyone know for sure if another list will come out ?
Thanx


----------



## MYFQ (Jun 1, 2010)

Yeah i'm actually in the first interview batch so i'll have to give an interview on the 27th. I'll give an update on how it went.


----------



## abdullahm18 (Aug 10, 2009)

There is only going to be ONE interview list. This One. The next list that comes out, is the list of selected candidates. There can be two of those.


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

shakeelyousaf said:


> btw will we get any letter for the interview or anything?


I got my letter in the mail today...


----------



## aamna_younus (Mar 11, 2010)

i didn't get in........what could be worse than this. i am home for a year .....i will go mad... no!


----------



## MYFQ (Jun 1, 2010)

Anyone have any idea of what we have to take with ourselves to the interview?


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

@Aamna_younus
Hey Don't lose hope,you will get in Somewhere else INSALLAH#happy


----------



## aamna_younus (Mar 11, 2010)

grapes are sour...really.
_ANYWAYS_......GOOD LUCK TO EVERY ONE APPEARING FOR THE INTERVIEWS.


----------



## header27 (Sep 9, 2009)

i got the interview BUT i'm going to AMC, going to let someone take my place. I've got a big heart that's all


----------



## MYFQ (Jun 1, 2010)

^Congratulations on getting into AMC.


----------



## header27 (Sep 9, 2009)

thanks a lot bro


----------



## Umair Naeem (Aug 11, 2010)

48.75% in test 805 in FSC ....and i don't made it


----------



## Eesha (Mar 15, 2009)

I made the interview too-5th October.. Got my letter in the mail today


----------



## mistahsupah (Jul 6, 2010)

How many marks did you guys get in fsc and entry test (who got selected)?


----------



## shakeelyousaf (Aug 15, 2010)

didnt get any letter but got a call from shifa 4 the interview! wat do we have to bring with us on the interview?


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

MYFQ said:


> Anyone have any idea of what we have to take with ourselves to the interview?


yeah I'd like to know too... anyone?


----------



## Eesha (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm pretty sure if we were supposed to bring anything, they would have mentioned it on the site or in the letters..


----------



## pkmed1 (Jun 8, 2010)

please post what was said in the letter for those who have not yet received it
thanks


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

^ it doesnt say much really, just that you've been selected for the interview (specifies time and date) and if you dont give the interview you wont be considered for admission.. thats the gist of it...


----------



## Eesha (Mar 15, 2009)

pkmed1 said:


> please post what was said in the letter for those who have not yet received it
> thanks


"The admission office has just completed the review and evaluation of your academic achievements submitted with your application for admission together with the test result. You are selected for the interview which is an integral part of the admission process. Interviews will be held as per the following schedule:
Day:
Date:
Time:
Venue:
You are advised to be on time on the aforementioned date, failing which you would not be considered for the admission."


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

Umair Naeem said:


> 48.75% in test 805 in FSC ....and i don't made it


earlier in this thread it was mentioned a person with 77% in his Fsc and 49% on the entrance test score was also rejected... seems like the merit is pretty high this year..

sorry dude, thats pretty rough, inshAllah you'll get in somewhere good...


----------



## header27 (Sep 9, 2009)

mistahsupah said:


> How many marks did you guys get in fsc and entry test (who got selected)?


I got 62% in the test and 76.81% in my O/A level equivalence...


----------



## MYFQ (Jun 1, 2010)

mistahsupah said:


> How many marks did you guys get in fsc and entry test (who got selected)?


I got 67.46% in the entry test and 82.5% in my A-level equivalence. I'm still wondering if we should be taking any documents with ourselves. The letter and the website didn't mention anything so i'll assume we don't need to take anything with us. Guess i'll find out tomorrow. Hope i'm right about not needing to take anything.


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

MYFQ said:


> I got 67.46% in the entry test and 82.5% in my A-level equivalence. I'm still wondering if we should be taking any documents with ourselves. The letter and the website didn't mention anything so i'll assume we don't need to take anything with us. Guess i'll find out tomorrow. Hope i'm right about not needing to take anything.


u dont need to take anything with you as the college has your name and photographs but you could take your interview letter and a photo id to be on the safe side and i have seen people bringing in all sorts of documents in thick files and that is totally not necessary


----------



## MYFQ (Jun 1, 2010)

coolblue_one said:


> u dont need to take anything with you as the college has your name and photographs but you could take your interview letter and a photo id to be on the safe side and i have seen people bringing in all sorts of documents in thick files and that is totally not necessary


Thanks man, i'm leaving in an hour so cheers for the early post. I'm from Dubai myself, how are you adjusting in Shifa blue?


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

MYFQ said:


> Thanks man, i'm leaving in an hour so cheers for the early post. I'm from Dubai myself, how are you adjusting in Shifa blue?


my early days in shifa were a bit rough probably because i was too afraid of the ragging part and secondly because i was in a totally different atmosphere 
it takes a lot of time and effort to get used to everything that is wrong with this country and shifa but most people usually get going with it in the first two months or so but adjustment is a dynamic process every day is different and there is some new thing that u have not been through before and u try and eventually find your way out of the situation 
so do not worry about adjusting cause if u dont find ur way through something the first time u will get what u want if u try again


----------



## pkmed1 (Jun 8, 2010)

can you please give examples of what made it difficult, such as what you thought was wrong with the country and shifa?
thanks


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

how about all you guys get down to solving the one major problem u have right now that is getting through the admission process and then we can have a seperate thread about that question


----------



## MYFQ (Jun 1, 2010)

Fair enough. I just got back from the interview which was quite grueling. Grilled me on a lot of questions.


----------



## dr. jawad (Jul 6, 2010)

please mention some of the questions here.


----------



## shakeelyousaf (Aug 15, 2010)

Yeah please tell us some of the questions.

*[Mod Edit]: Read the forum rules. Next time you get banned. Thanks.*


----------



## MYFQ (Jun 1, 2010)

Well, the usual "why do you want to become a doctor" question was asked by both the interviewers. Abortion seemed to be the topic of the day since both asked me on whether or not i would perform an abortion as a doctor or not and my reasoning why. The first interviewer actually started discussing humanity, consciousness and thought patterns though i suppose that wouldn't be something everyone will have to deal with. I was asked some basic biology questions as well (What is leukemia? What's the difference between a CT Scan and an MRI? etc.). Other than that some background information (where am i from type of stuff), as well as some questions on how i felt awareness can be raised in rural areas regarding prevention of diseases.


----------



## dagra8 (Sep 27, 2010)

if anyone else has already been interviewed by shifa or will be tomorrow then please share the questions that they asked you... my interview is on 29th and i will definitely share my experience with you guys....


----------



## irumaz (Feb 12, 2010)

does anyone know if they will make a second list for the people who did not get an interview?
thanx


----------



## mistahsupah (Jul 6, 2010)

No they won't.......


----------



## irumaz (Feb 12, 2010)

you dont know anything mistahsupah !!


----------



## mistahsupah (Jul 6, 2010)

lmao @ Irumaz, I called shifa and asked. They said those are the only people they will interview, the 300. Maybe Shifa don't know either, eh.....


----------



## h.khan (Sep 21, 2010)

oh my God its all quite tough to get admission in pak universities for medicine......almost all of the course in entrance test comes out to be from F.SC.....making it hard for A-levels students.....only good ratafiers could do well on the test


----------



## h.khan (Sep 21, 2010)

Can anyone tell me what was the least merit percentage for shifa....,,,,


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

Well guys just to let you know,

One Of My friend having 77% in the test and 931 in fsc COULDN't make it to the interview list#shocked

he is going to call shifa tommorow,he just came back from MUSCAT. 

Does this make sense to any of you here?


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

^the admission test was topped in the mid 70s and he has an amazing fsc score, it makes no sense at all.... i got an interview and I rank below him on both accounts... most ppl who got an interview probably rank below him... really sucks, had to have been a genuine oversight if what ur saying is true...


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

They just can't oversight him,maybe his marksheeet didn't reach Shifa 

OR Shifa has Gone Mad this time.#angry


----------



## shakeelyousaf (Aug 15, 2010)

i told u before aswell i also had a friend with a good score in the test and fsc he also didnt get the interview. cant understand their rules


----------



## raphia (Jan 13, 2010)

it would be nice if the ones tht have been interviewd already, can write a few lines about their experience. How was the interview environment? what sort of questions were asked? and do we take any documents with us? i'm afraid i havent gotten any letter frm thm but my name is there on the list :S


----------



## duaa fatima (Oct 1, 2010)

i got 50.56% in shifa entrance test n my Alevels score is 74% i got the interview call n m sooo worried whether em gng to b selected for shifa medical college.


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

raphia said:


> it would be nice if the ones tht have been interviewd already, can write a few lines about their experience. How was the interview environment? what sort of questions were asked? and do we take any documents with us? i'm afraid i havent gotten any letter frm thm but my name is there on the list :S


The environment was good,it was a good experience, but just to be on the safe side act professionally no matter what .. just take the letter, no other documents are required, to be on the safe side i guess you could bring an ID card or something if you want,,, read through shifa feedback thread, alot of ppl have posted interview questions ther...


----------



## Umair Naeem (Aug 11, 2010)

ramo91 said:


> earlier in this thread it was mentioned a person with 77% in his Fsc and 49% on the entrance test score was also rejected... seems like the merit is pretty high this year..
> 
> sorry dude, thats pretty rough, inshAllah you'll get in somewhere good...


dean's P.A told me that they called those student whose merit is above 56(40%test+40%Fsc+10%matric)....i am at 55.5...he must have been called...and he can complain too...


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

you can always sue shifa

one student of my class got in that way but their case was different


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

mubashir888 said:


> Well guys just to let you know,
> 
> One Of My friend having 77% in the test and 931 in fsc COULDN't make it to the interview list#shocked
> 
> ...


Just to let u know,he went to shifa today,and talked to a LADY there,
he said that he had 77% in the test and didn't get call for interview,Lady replied that test was toped at 76%,he said his precise percentage is 76.37% and then that Lady Actually Freadked out and said that your mark sheet might not have reached shifa.
He said that he Submitted it through cousin as he was in MUSCAT.
Then That Lady asked his Fsc marks and at last Asked Him to Fax his marksheet#wink .
He did that and they said you will get the interview scheduled n a day or two.


----------



## shakeelyousaf (Aug 15, 2010)

Umair Naeem said:


> dean's P.A told me that they called those student whose merit is above 56(40%test+40%Fsc+10%matric)....i am at 55.5...he must have been called...and he can complain too...


na!!! my friend had an aggregate of around 58 he didnt get the interview


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

did any of you guys send the SATiis who got the interviews?
im applying this year and im sooooo worried
im pretty sure ill do alrite on my ibcc score but idk about sat2's 
what'd you guys get?? do u noe any other pplsz scoresz who got interviews, who took satiis?
please post asap


----------



## far2cool (Oct 8, 2012)

shakeelyousaf said:


> i also made it to the interview list. but im really confused ive seen ppl who got 38% in the test who got interviews but my friend who got 49% didnt get an interview! any clues to why this happened?


exactly mutual case here......i think its luck then....but i feel sorry for my frnd who was more deserving!!!#sad#sad


----------

